# What The Heck + Update 12.15.10 !!Photos!!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, 
These things have decided to latch themselves to my monsters..I have Prazi'd the tank & prazi'd this little S.O.B. also...
So ive never seen these before..
Can anyone shed some light on these pics for me.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

to me it looks like fish lice


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

thats not like the fish lice ive seen..the ones ive seen look more like horseshoe crabs and green. yuck...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had Argulus and that's not Argulus.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know what they are either..

but they have latched themselves to the Cynodon Gibbus (Vampire)

I just hope to prazi works ..i am doing a water change tonight when I get home. Im sure I will scoope up more.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Gill lice? Ergasilus maybe


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

prazi doesn't work on them. Best to inspect all your fish and plug them out as soon as you see them.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey charles,
prazi killed the one i took the photos off..

i actually caught the "whatever its called" haha & added a teaspoon to the bowl of water & watched it die..so it has to work ????


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben, it might be damage already when you pull it off the fish. And try putting the same dosage of 1 teaspoon in a bowl, apply that to your tank, it will most likely kill your fish in there as well. Think about the concentration ratio.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

true, true ...

hmm..well what to do then..

i hope when i come home today, there is no deaths of my fish.

just the bugs..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

trippy man


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tell me about it..

they seem to be latched to only one fish.

it almost looks like a "fish flea" of some sort...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I had Argulus, I dosed Clout to kill the larvae and caught the fish and plucked them off.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh boy catching a stingray/barracuda/vampire tetras/irwini catfish & not to mention 3 pbass should be awesome. I think Im going to let nature take its course here. I dont have the proper gloves for this hahaha


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

when i fish salmon in the ocean and lower fraser i cacth them with crap looking like this sea lice . that what it looks like pluke them of
i know there freshwater but i would pluk them of


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Agulus(Fish Lice) Treatment

The most successful and effective treatments against lice are organophosphates. Using three treatments over the estimated life cycle of the parasite almost always eradicates lice. At typical summer pond temperatures of 68 degrees F or higher, treatments at 10-day intervals will kill existing adults and juveniles as well as emerging juveniles. Clout is one of the commonly available treatments and is quite effective.



There are no other treatments currently available that are likely to be totally effective. There is some suggestion that using a chitin inhibitor such as dimilin may stop the juveniles developing as they moult their exoskeleton but there has been no real testing done on this proposal.


something i found online.. hope it helps


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

man I remember when the goldfish in my outdoor pond got fish lice one year. Everytime I had a fish in my hand and tried to remove it , it would literally shoot to the next closest fish, them things are fast!! Got some cheapo meds after removing all the ones I could find , never seen em again. Hope you get it cured quick.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good luck with the eradication.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not Argulus, but it is an external parasite. This is Argulus, that was on my Chocolate cichlid.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so last night, came home & did a water change.

while i was doing the change i plucked out the "silver vampire" & put him in a bucket.

all of these bugs came off when i did that. then i grabbed the 1 peacock bass & the cuda & did the same thing.

so then this morning I checked again & they had latched themselves to the same 

vampire again. So he must be the host. Im thinking if it doesn't get better by monday, 

he might have to be terminated  ... its to risky to have my ray & dat get infected , 

thats if they aren't already *thumbs down*


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

take them all out i bet all the eggs are in the substrate


----------

